# Strong positive now faint positive please help?



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi I hope there's someone that can help me. I had my natural FET of 2 blastocysts transfered 2 weeks ago. On monday I couldn't wait so I did a test it was first response and it was a strong positive. Today I did a test as today is my official test day and its a very very faint positive.  Im devastated. Ive had no bledding yet. I will have to ring hospital tomorrow to let them know situation. 

The only ppsitive thing im holding onto is that maybe because I had 2 transferredthat the both implanted but then one dodnt take whoch is why my hcg levels might have dropped and ones still holding on maybe. Has this happened to anyone amd what was the outcome? ?? Thanks opinions appreciated xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi sweetp

Were the tests both done with FMU? I did a test at 5 wks and it was only using 5hr old wee and it was faint so could just be concentration of your urine.

Yes it's also possible that both implanted, how many dpo are you now? 

Will be thinking of you and hope you get your official BFP xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply. Both tests were first morning urine and both same brand test first responce. I guess ill just havse to wait and see what hospital say tomorrow. if I was bleeding id accept its over but being left unsure like this is just horrible. Ive annoyed myself too by writing in my diary embryo development weeks by week  etc due date might have to tip ex it all out now. My fault for getting far too excited  xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Also yeah im 20 days past ovulation xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm sorry you are having all this worry.
I just wanted to say that I have done 8 Frer since my first bfp and the second one I did was so strong, then the next day it was much fainter so I ended up posting on here. Being the poas addict I am Irnded up doing a digital test which confirmed pregnant 2-3 weeks. 
Every day I did a test ( FRER) and some days the lines are stronger and some not as strong..... Now I am 27dpo its very strong but before they varied so much.
I guess what I'm saying is even same brand tests vary from one to the other.
I wish you lots of luck and hope its positive news when you speak to the hospital.
By chance was it your clinic test that was very faint? 
I did mine in otd and the control line was a deep pink and the test line was faint pink and not strong at all. Apparently they are notorious for not being strong xxxxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi jj,

Thank you for your responce.  Its nice to know that it varied for you too.  Im hoping that maybe one took and the other didnt which would then be understandable as to why.  Fingers crossed for next week hopefully things turn out. Its weird coz I've had an early miscarriage and I bleed when my pregnancy tests where a lot darker so I would have thought id be bleeding by now all I can do now is wait and see. No the second test was same brand hun did it at home. My clinic dont do tests there or bloods unfortunately xxxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi SweetP183,

The only way to know for sure is with consecutive blood tests ideally 48 hours apart, home urine tests are designed for fertile women who have missed a period, not IVF patients & you will just drive yourself out of your mind using them as the colour can vary a lot.

I cycled abroad and consequently couldn't attend the clinic for blood tests, so I asked to get mine done at the GP which they did. It is slower than paying privately which you could also do (approx £50) but will at least give you peace of mind rather than waiting for a scan. 

Fingers crossed for you,

B xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi b u know I might just get blood test as I think its worth it just to know for sure and move on either way xxx


----------

